# Dinner! (NSFV - Not Safe For Vegetarians )



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Some Nice 1-1/2" Thick Filets and a Bottle of 2005 Twenty Bench Cabernet.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm... what time should I come over? haha :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

King James said:


> mmmmmmmmmm... what time should I come over? haha :dr


Sixish :ss


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Sixish :ss


We'll be there. Looks magnificent.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mouth Watering :dr


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Some Nice 1-1/2" Thick Filets and a Bottle of 2005 Twenty Bench Cabernet.


:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

Reminds me of last summer when I made a trip to a popular Argentine place in the city. An hour's wait (not that I was complaining...it was a summer's evening and the, ahem, "scenery" was fine) and it was BYOB...but once we got seated and the 1-1/2 inch by seven (times two) filets were delivered...it was tender, succulent death by beef!!!

Now for the important question...after these fine appetizers, what will you be lighting up for the main course? :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I knew you did big things, Tony. But, that's amazing! :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hot dam.

Get the grille going and yum yum !! :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn those steaks look delicious...maybe a little overcooked for my taste though.... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Life is good!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> Now for the important question...after these fine appetizers, what will you be lighting up for the main course? :ss


A big meal deserves a big cigar. Perhaps this Cuaba Salomon from '06.:ss


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> A big meal deserves a big cigar. Perhaps this Cuaba Salomon from '06.:ss


Mmmmmm...CoooooooooAHHHHHHHbaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

Have a toothpick standing by for that sucka!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*"BEEF - It's What Is For Dinner." * :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> A big meal deserves a big cigar. Perhaps this Cuaba Salomon from '06.:ss


Now thats a nice finish to a great dinner!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Man that looks good:dr

It has been too long since I had a steak, you have inspired my dinner choice for tomorrow.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Man Tony, doin it up right! Good for you.:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tony, great line-up!

I, on the other hand, had a grilled cheese and didn't even get to smoke my customary Saturday night cigar. I'm jealous!


----------

